
Here’s What Microsoft Is Saying Internally About Surface Quality and Reliability - MBCook
http://www.thurrott.com/mobile/microsoft-surface/132832/heres-microsoft-saying-internally-surface-quality-reliability
======
peapicker
Ad blocks article on moble, can't read it. Have another source?

